# fishing forum &nbsp;- pet peeves



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Not sure if this is "off-topic" or not, but I thought I share a few pet peeves I have with fishing forums and solicit whether anyone else shares similar annoyances. Let me start with a disclaimer or two. I accept the fact that by some great amount of luck I managed to make it to 50 years of age now and with that many sunsets behind me I may not be quite in step with the modern internet and communications age. Let me also say that other than a moderate dose of entertainment and knowledge/information sharing I have zero interest in this or anything other fishing web site. Some of this may piss off a few people too, but realize theres no malice here, only stating my views on things as I perceive them, reality isn't necessarily a factor here. So if you feel like you fit into one of these peeves don't take it personally, chances are you're not alone anyway.  OK, here goes...

#1 For sale items from members with a 0 or 1 post count. - I will never buy anything from anybody no matter how good the price is or how bad I want it if their first contribution is to unload something. Sorry fellas, hang around a bit and let us know a little more about who you are and what you're about before you start offering stuff up for sale. Otherwise you're just whoring the site for your own selfish interests, in my opinion of course.  

#2 Fishing reports that are primarily links to the original post on some other fishing site(s). - With fishing reports especially, this looks to me as almost a childish form of boasting, etc. If your "primary" site just doesn't stroke your ego sufficiently then maybe what you're posting isn't that interesting or your ego is way too big. Maybe its just coincidence too, but most of the members that do this have very low post counts here but are more active on the "other" sites. This behavior sort of rides near #1 above in my mind. If you're going to splatter your spoils all over the internet at least try to personalize the story somewhat to fit the active audience here. I don't particularly give a hoot about the lurkers, but in most cases what ever you caught where has some relevance to other active members here. Whether its just a little friendly jibing or elaborating on a local technique thats been discussed before here and you capitalized on it. With pictures and video of course your not gonna make extra versions for how ever many places you post, but the story line or description should have some semblance of a personal touch here. No offense to our distant members, but to me, the personal interaction here, both virtual and real is what makes this site special. Without that dynamic its just another fishing web site and there's hundreds of those out there. I mean really, how many pictures of gulp or bait caught redfish or trout or snook or what ever are that interesting to the members here if we really don't know you because you rarely post here? Its not very interesting to me, but again thats just me and this post is about my peeves isn't it. 

#3 Redundant how-to's, how-much-is-enough, etc, etc.  - I have to admit this is a problem everywhere, not just on fishing sites, but I mention it here because, well its a problem here too.  Learn to use the search feature before you post and start a new topic only if you can't find enough information in the archives. It gets very tiring going over the same information over and over again on a new post. If you find an archive post thats close just add to that with your question(s) instead of starting another thread. Or if the orginal(s) you found are multiple pages with lots of pictures or what ever then post links to those threads at the beginning of your new thread with a sentence or two describing what was similar but didn't quite answer your question. That way we'll have some topic history to establish a basis and save us all from asking the same questions again and again to qualify the information you're looking for. I really can't think of anything micro-skiff or fishing related that hasn't been hashed out here one or more times already. I don't mean to sound overly anal about it, but how many times do we need to see or respond to "is Xhp too much for Yhull?" , "how fast should a Yhull go with an Xhp engine", "what should I use to add a deck to my...", "is <some product> worth the money?", etc, etc, please try the search feature before wasting everyone else's time with the same old stuff again and again. 

#4 Starting a post asking for information and not ever posting again on that thread or at least thanking the respondents within a few days. - OK maybe this is just an old guy ignorance thing, but when I start a dialog about something I fully expect to reply to whom ever may have taken time from their day to respond to MY question(s)! Again maybe its me not quite getting the internet thing. To me, the internet is kind of a broadcast in the sense it reaches many people at nearly the same time, but its different in the sense that you can also receive a discrete reply. So while I don't expect the nightly news anchor on TV to call me back or send me a letter or an email thanking me for responding to a broadcast solicitation of some kind, I do expect someone that asks a question on the forum that I or anyone else responds to to at least acknowledge the responses. I dunno, a simple courtesy maybe?

#5 Obvious and unintentional bad grammar. - We all use slang and humorous dialog from time to time, some more than others and certainly off color remarks need some decorating to avert the censorship engine here. But I think you know what I mean, posts where the message is clearly articulated with all the wrong words and misspellings that only a first grader could come up with. Granted this is a fishing site and not a college essay primer, but really, tack a little tyme to start threw you're responzes so we cuud understand them beeter. :-?

OK, thats probably about it for now or at least the ones that singe me to some extent nearly every day. Free free to add your own or flame me for these.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

Eric,
So what's your point?!? 



[smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]


Just kinding, I understand and agree with what you are saying. Specially the for sale thingy (oops, bad grammer )! My spelling stinks, but I do try and make sure that I correct myself were the obviouse (sp) mistakes are! 
Weedy


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning???

#3 the search function 

on this forum, it flat out f#@ing sucks, dont know what it is, software etc. FS search functions sucks azz too, the best I have used is over on thehulltruth. the absolute easiest search function. Honestly it is easier to type what I am looking for in on google with reference to this site, than to use the search on this site


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

I disagree with most all of your listings.

but to keep from takeing the title of long winded poster I will pass
on giving you my disclaimer...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

#1. I hate that as well.

#2. I hate when guides put multiple fishing reports (without ever contributing anything else) on multiple sites and talk about what baits and rods they got their fish on, when they obviously didnt, but everytime a sponsored product is mentioned they earn points which pays out at the end of the year. I do have to say that doesnt really happen here as far as I can see. [smiley=stfu.gif] Nobody cares!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

#6 Inability to develop a sense of humor and/or understand sarcasm 

It's the Internet. Most of us are smart azzes and very rarely post or do something on these forums that at the very least does not contain a hint of sarcasm and/or poke fun. 

If you can't handle that, then maybe interacting with people on the Internet is not for you. Stick to face-to-face conversations where you can hear the inflection in a person's voice and see their facial expressions.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night  Got home late after a 9pm softball game and the wife is stressed out from going back to college. But "her" anniversary is coming up in a week or so, I may get lucky then. 

NP Walt, this post is mostly in fun, although like most things there are shreds of truth in there... 

beav, I agree most forum search engines are crap, but we're not talking about neural network or regular expression pattern matching here either. One or two keywords should get you close, like "40hp" and "hisider". You shouldn't get any hits on that because its not a good idea, so don't ask us if its OK to mount one up and take it for a spin even though you know the boat is rated for 10hp.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I disagree with most all of your listings.
> 
> but to keep from takeing the title of long winded poster I will pass
> on giving you my disclaimer...


Matt, I don't expect everyone or anyone for that matter to agree with some or all of what I posted. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and views on things. Feel free to post why you disagree and maybe I'll learn about something that I didn't consider. I thought it might be fun to see what others think about some of these things too, agree or otherwise...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't get too pissed off with me deerfly. I understand where you are coming from. I also appreciate you contributing here and have always enjoyed fishing with you but WOW! 

IMHO you need to lighten up but that would be teaching an old dog new tricks. ;D Not everybody has peaked in life. The majority of us still enjoy fishing reports cause we still have a few things to learn. I mean come on. I still watch NASCAR and football even though I know how the game is played and that someone will win and someone will lose. I can also deal with the less interesting posts cause most of the time we know we are helping someone out. We don't need to create another forum that beats up on the new guy and treats him like a dumb ass cause he knows less than us. Thats the norm on the Internet. I would like to think we can do better. Teach the noobs a few tricks when they ask and then just maybe we can create a few new courteous and responsible fisherman. Seems like a small cost of doing business to me.

The one post and out crowd does not bother me either. Especially in the for sale section. Thats the perfect place for them. Hopefully they are unloading stuff a hard core forum member can use at a cheap price. If not then no big deal. Just supply and demand at work. 

And the search engine works. Its a PEBKAC error. JK, its not that intuitive. I can tweak some of the default settings and add a google search to the site. (like I needed another custom job to do) [smiley=frustrate2.gif] ;D

:flame off:

That was fun. edrama, lol


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > I disagree with most all of your listings.
> >
> > but to keep from takeing the title of long winded poster I will pass
> > on giving you my disclaimer...
> ...


Yea, and give the "Frazer Krane of the internet" food to pick on us dumb fishermen with. That's a door I won't walk thur and scare off more new readers.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Yea, and give the "Frazer Krane of the internet" food to pick on us dumb fishermen with. That's a door I won't walk thur and scare off more new readers.


[smiley=1-lmao.gif]

I laughed so hard I think I pissed myself. Ahh, Frasier Krane.... ;D

That means 

Captnron = Cliff

IBGG = Norm

Phishphood = Woody

Sophie = Daphne

JRH = Niles

ROTFLMAO, I need to change my pants.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

Um...sorry? ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night


I'd highly recommend changing that to peeve #1.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> Sophie = Daphne
> 
> JRH = Niles


So Jason has a crush on me??   ;D ;D  jk

You guys are funny.  I just don't like people period.  Except you guys, of course.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

Wow.

Now tell us what you do like. Must be a very short list.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Don't get too pissed off with me deerfly. I understand where you are coming from. I also appreciate you contributing here and have always enjoyed fishing with you but WOW!
> 
> IMHO you need to lighten up but that would be teaching an old dog new tricks. ;D Not everybody has peaked in life. The majority of us still enjoy fishing reports cause we still have a few things to learn. I mean come on. I still watch NASCAR and football even though I know how the game is played and that someone will win and someone will lose. I can also deal with the less interesting posts cause most of the time we know we are helping someone out. We don't need to create another forum that beats up on the new guy and treats him like a dumb ass cause he knows less than us. Thats the norm on the Internet. I would like to think we can do better. Teach the noobs a few tricks when they ask and then just maybe we can create a few new courteous and responsible fisherman. Seems like a small cost of doing business to me.
> 
> ...


jeez Tom, I guess I need to go take a nap and reread some of my post.  I didn't think there was anything in there about not sharing new ideas or discriminating against new readers? 

#1 we can agree to disagree. I suspect some portion of those 0-1 sellers become long time active members, but my guess is its way less than 20%. Maybe these sellers will patronize the commercial vendors here at some point if that materializes, but right now I don't see where there's any real benefit to this site for people registering only to sell something at no cost. 

#2 is meant for people that are for the most part dormant posters that only post "new" reports that are basically just links to other fishing forums where "they" are more active. I don't see how this site really benefits from that. If anything it creates competition for this site because it leads readers away to potentially more active sites. A few members are legitimately active on many sites INCLUDING this one, I have NO problems with that what so ever. ABS comes to mind there. He knows and engages everyone here with his posts and responses as do a few others. Call me communist or what ever but I don't see why anyone would be offended by that.

#3 I think is self explanatory. There is a balance between being lazy and willing to spend some personal time trying to find an answer to something as opposed to just starting a topic because you don't feel like digging a little. I find the redundant stuff a bit tiring. It usually doesn't keep from responding if I think I can help, but it still qualifies a peeve in my mind.

#4 I think this is self explanatory too. If you're going to ask for information and someone take some of their time to respond you owe them an acknowledgment. I think its simple courtesy although I could be wrong, been wrong plenty before.

#5 I don't see where taking a few extra seconds to spell check or grammar check a post is asking too much. I'll accept that a lot of it is hasty typing, but lousy sentences with a lot of misspelled words are hard to read. I don't see why asking posters to try a tad harder to write better is scaring off new members.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night
> 
> 
> I'd highly recommend changing that to peeve #1.



this is the best come back I have ever read...LOL !!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night
> 
> 
> I'd highly recommend changing that to peeve #1.



 I would but its not fishing forum related.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> jeez Tom, I guess I need to go take a nap and reread some of my post.  I didn't think there was anything in there about not sharing new ideas or discriminating against new readers?



I am just having fun with you Frasier ;D Just bustin' your chops while I get my point across.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > > well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night
> >
> >
> > I'd highly recommend changing that to peeve #1.
> ...


Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. It's what I do.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Wow.
> 
> Now tell us what you do like. Must be a very short list.


Can't really tell from your post count and registration date how much time you actually spend here, but if you've looked or read around here much you'd see I like a lot about this site which might have a little to do with why I would "put it out there" with a post like this. My original intent was really intended to be more tongue in cheek, but since there appears to be some more acute responses I'll be a bit more serious here. I used to frequent Fl sportman and capt mel and CG etc as well as a few others, still look in now and then, but ended up liking this site better because its way more personal. And I wouldn't say those other sites don't share some of those same virtues, but not to the same level IMO. Here there are regular events where members fish and camp and/or drink and/or all of the above many times throughout the year. Many of us actually fish together as much as is practical which might be a few weekends strung together or maybe once or twice a season. Some of us talk via phone too, imagine that. How many other internet sights do you have that level of interaction? So its a lot more than just another internet forum here. Lots and lot's of very knowledgeable people with great personalities and a sense of humor too. There isn't much you can think of from building boats or custom rods, engine performance, rigging and gear information that someone here can't answer and answer authoritatively at that and without a vested interest in a particular product or service. If you like fishing from small skiffs and appreciate honest, unbiased opinions and views when it counts, then theres lots to like around here.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > jeez Tom, I guess I need to go take a nap and reread some of my post.  I didn't think there was anything in there about not sharing new ideas or discriminating against new readers?
> 
> 
> 
> I am just having fun with you Frasier ;D Just bustin' your chops while I get my point across.


I know that, but when you do, you know what yer gonna get back.  which is probably why you do it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > > well, I'll admit I didn't get any last night
> > >
> > >
> > > I'd highly recommend changing that to peeve #1.
> ...


any time Jason, you know where I stand with you.  IMO you are the funniest mo-fo here with those little one liners. MATT gets a few in there too, but I think you've got the lead there by a good margin.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > Wow.
> >
> > Now tell us what you do like. Must be a very short list.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I like to hear. We got some positive vibes flowing now. I bet your BP just went down a few notches.

I'd love to be more "involved" but it's tough to be more active in the central FL area seeing as I live in Jacksonville.

This is a "internet site" and you would think that more than cyber interaction may be difficult - maybe a membership in a "microskiff club" would help you offset the deficencies of this website or it's members.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

Tom,

On the search thing, I wish it did work better. There is a lot of good information on here and it is very frustrating to sit there and go " I know I read it on here somewhere". And not have the search function cooperate and then spend 30 minutes tryign to find which thread it was on. So instead, people just post questions and again and get on deerfly's peeve list.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

i am saddened at teh fact that I did not make the list. so i :kwitforum:


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > > Wow.
> > >
> > > Now tell us what you do like. Must be a very short list.
> >
> ...


You live closer to Central Florida than Deerfly does. There are a ton of members here who also dont live in Central Florida.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> i am saddened at teh fact that I did not make the list. so i :kwitforum:


You did. It was the peeve about spelling and grammar. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

Can someone tell me what type of materials to use to install decking in a Highsider and whether it would be okay to run a 30hp, 4-stroke?


...just kidding.

I agree, I guess us posters outside of the Central Florida area aren't cool enough.

I really like this forum compared to some of the other forums I read and post. Everyone seems to have a good sense of humor and a more youthful mindset. If I could, I would fish and drink beer with you but being in Tallahassee, its not practical. But alas, I am just an outsider, who sold his highsider, trying to post stories on mysider, feeling stung by this blindsider...nevermind. See not cool enough.

I guess my pet peeve with forums would be being left out, despite participating as actively as possible. :


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

This topic will definitely pass the 50 reply marker in the very near future. 
The site is fairly new and growing by leaps and bounds thus bringing in savvy fishing gurus and novices alike from all the corners of the W.W.W. 
We have all seen what happens on other fishing forums and those mannerisms have tried to make their ugly faces seen on this board “more so lately” Admin-moderators are doing a good job of keeping things in order. Deerfly brought up some great points of interest and concerns which he had and many others share great post and I think it should be attached to the “I accept” button when becoming a member 
;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

The #1 ? I hate the most on any forum...Will _______ Run WOT In A 3 Foot Chop?....The Answer is HELL NO! Shut the FUCK up and Go Home!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Thin skinned newbies joining to the site trying to stir things up.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

glad to see this thread taking more of the direction I had hoped it would. 

For those that feel excluded, no matter how hard they try, I'll offer this...

As aaron and others have pointed out there are many members outside of the central fl area that do get together with other members in central fl and other places around the state, on a regular basis. Granted the gatherings tend to be mostly central Fl towards the south because thats where the more popular fishing destinations are and to some extent where the core members live. There is a S Fl contingent that participate and co-mingle with central fl and other members too. Curtiss has/had the Brandon Tourney, we've had the Ozello gathering, even if its just Sophie's birthday , there is always something cooking around JB's and the lagoon that members could finagle their way into. Although somewhat of a gheenoe slant we had two 10K islands gatherings in the past couple of months too, but the details and such were mentioned enough around here that anyone that wanted to participate could have whether they owned a Gheenoe or not. I met Zero Gravity (eric) and Walt (Weedy) for the first time and unfortunately (or maybe fortunately ) missed MATT by a few hours at the last one. I can honestly say, even though I've met them and shared war stories, beer and mosquito repellent they still ignore me. : 

I can't see how anyone could feel excluded on this site just because they don't participate in these outings either. But the outings are there and everyone is welcome. I don't know of one case where someone asked to go and was told no. If you can't make it to a group event, then you can't, but its these face-to-face encounters where new friendships are made and in most cases really good fishing information is shared without divulging it to the WWW. 

In a way some of this is like deer hunting. How many people are going to post the location and times for their top deer stand? 

OK, I'll go first... nobody, except for maybe your dad or grandpa and only when they're too old to hunt it themselves.  

But at least when you meet at these things you have the opportunity to create new friendships and with that information tends to flow both ways. We've done it over here with the tarpon fishing and I've been shown the ropes in the lagoon, Weedy shared some of his pet fishing locations deep into ENP, none of which would have happened with out this site. Call it a right of passage or call it exclusionary if you want, but having that personal aspect to this sight is why it is different and a lot better than most other fishing sites around IMO. But you have to make the effort to attend the events, no one else can do it for you. If you can't attend an event then make an effort to post more and in those "event" threads too. You can't post once or twice a month, never attend a gathering and get miffed if you feel like no one is paying attention to you.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Who is Niles? A character on Cheers?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> Who is Niles?  A character on Cheers?


The brother who likes dudes.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> i am saddened at teh fact that I did not make the list. so i :kwitforum:


I guess that means we need to make deerfly the next moderator. ;D



> I agree, I guess us posters outside of the Central Florida area aren't cool enough.


Now this thread has hit full blow insanity. CFL is the kewl kids. I am LMAO because I am stuck in Orlando and dream of moving to the coast.



> I think it should be attached to the “I accept” button when becoming a member
> ;D



Yeah how many of you guys read that stuff. It tells everyone to please read the FAQ. It even has a link to it. #2 in the FAQ is how to post pictures. Whats the first post for many folks? How do I post pictures?

Nobody listens to me. Last night I post that we have a boat to give as the grand prize in the 2008 fishing challenge and this is the most popular thread ;D Proof that edrama is greater than free stuff.



> Who is Niles? A character on Cheers?


 [smiley=google3.png] See #3 in this thread ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

So is Niles witty, tall and handsome like me? [smiley=engel017.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> So is Niles witty, tall and handsome like me? [smiley=engel017.gif]


Skinny, over educated and in league with deerfly. Wait I mean Frasier.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

> IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!


K Norm. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> even if its just Sophie's birthday


No one comes... :'(


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > So is Niles witty, tall and handsome like me?   [smiley=engel017.gif]
> 
> 
> Skinny, over educated and in league with deerfly. Wait I mean Frasier.


and in love with Daphne! ;D


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

I think someone forgot to take their laxative. [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW :-/


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

ok, i'll bite. wanna know my number one pet peeve on fishing forums? (Despite being my pet peeve, it also bringeth the funnay)

tough, I am going to tell you anyway. 

*#1 Pet Peeve. Folks who take the intardnet too seriously*

it is a simple concept that many forget. We all know emotions can not be relayed via emoticons, and we all know that a lot of the e-drama is started because of this. yet should i say tom sucks  and he reads this after a hard day then I am the bad guy and end up bhanned, although my winking emoticon says I was kidding. the intardweb strikes again, thus bringing more e-drama which makes the intardweb nothing more than an e-sitcom.

lighten up francis's and god forbid should anyone take anything i have to say seriously.

on a side note....tanner is pissing me off.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> lighten up francis's


Nice Stripes reference. Very impressive.


"Anybody calls me Francis, I'll kill ya."


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

I got a good pet peeve of mine for ya Eric...

I hate when people post pictures of themselves or others petting manatees.... I know kids love them and they float right up to the boat... but it's totally illegal. So if you can't control the urge, please don't put up the pictures as proof of you breaking the law! :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

I really hate when you get into a good onlinie Texas Hold Em game and some jackA sits out of the game until he makes the money and then jumps back in.

Since we're all peeving here.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

at 4 pages I've just about forgot what this thread was about. :-[ 

But if anyone thinks I take the internet seriously, you're seriously mistaken. What I do take seriously is the friendships I've forged on this site and the good natured ribbing that occurs here in and around something we all do for fun. In between all the non-sense are absolute gems of information that you can take to the bank. Very little misinformation persists around here without getting smoked out very quickly. If you're going to post anything here on a marginal basis of facts, you better sharpen your pencil. But its also one of the friendliest, contention free internet sites I've every participated on. So to me, its very obvious that if it weren't for the face-to-face contact that occurs between everyone here it would be a very different site, less of a site IMO and more like most every other site where flame ups are common and misinformation goes unchallenged. 

So, for the record, and captnron knows this, I started this thing with more "purpose" in mind than most of you might imagine. It was always intended to be tongue in cheek, but thats risky business committing words to print like that on the "intardnet", but I went for it anyway. As with anything there may some shreds of truth in what I posted, so read into it at your own risk.

oh yeah, one last thing.... Cutiss, yer in a class all your own, you don't need a supporting cast like the rest of us characters. You can hold the stage single handedly, with a beer in the other hand of course.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> oh yeah, one last thing.... Cutiss, yer in a class all your own, you don't need a supporting cast like the rest of us characters. You can hold the stage single handedly, with a beer in the other both hands of course.



fixed it for ya.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I got a good pet peeve of mine for ya Eric...
> 
> I hate when people post pictures of themselves or others petting manatees.... I know kids love them and they float right up to the boat... but it's totally illegal. So if you can't control the urge, please don't put up the pictures as proof of you breaking the law! :


you got that right, we just had a recent incident where a post was removed where a USCG licensed captain posted something very illegal. I guess the zeal to publicize our adventures over whelms our better judgment sometimes.  

I've ranted enough on peeves here, but contact between wild animals and humans is another one of mine. Except in rescue type scenarios rarely does the animal benefit from human conditioning, yet people feel compelled to feed alligators, bears, deer and now pet manatees, etc. Wild animals are far better served with a healthy fear of man. OK, I'm done now...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

oooooo, i got another pet peeve.

#2 Pet peeve on the intardnet- posting small pictures. 
#3 pet peeve on the intardnet- posting grossly hugeonomous pictures
#4 pet peeve on the intardnet- posting pet peeves from the intardnet
#5 pet peeve on the intardnet- not being enough of me to go around.
#6 pet peeve on the intardnet- old people
#7 pet peeve on the intardnet- young people

my e-awesomeness is truely amazing.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

oh, and by the way deer, you are ok in my book. that, you can take seriously.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > I got a good pet peeve of mine for ya Eric...
> >
> > I hate when people post pictures of themselves or others petting manatees....  I know kids love them and they float right up to the boat... but it's totally illegal.  So if you can't control the urge, please don't put up the pictures as proof of you breaking the law! :
> 
> ...


Does this include "Capt-n-Ron (wild animal)???
Besides, manatees are just another illegal immigrant taking away *OUR* rights!! [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!



Not as much as you!!!!!! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

My #1 Pet peeve is g-h-e-y guys named skirtus  

And all the old guys on here talkin bout how much play they do or don't get...T.M.I.!








(yes this is sarcastic for all you e-drama lovers)


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> And all the old guys on here talkin bout how much play they do or don't get...T.M.I.!


if yer lucky enough to get as old as a few of us it'll all make a lot more sense to ya then.  For now though, revel in your youth


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you!!!!!! [smiley=finger.gif]


 yeah, speaking of suking, hows that hot rod outboard coming along there IBGG? Will it plane the rig yet or are ya still boring the cylinders until ya can see through em?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> > > IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 [smiley=1-doh.gif] [smiley=1-doh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> > > > IMHO You all suk! ;D Now give me another Beer!
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Yep, that's some funny right there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> .......... yet people feel compelled to feed alligators, bears, deer and now pet manatees, *Capt-n-Ron*, etc. Wild animals are far better served with a healthy fear of man. .....


Does this include "Capt-n-Ron (wild animal)???
[/quote]

He's just mad cause I ate his samich.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

I like manatee bacon with pelican eggs.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

All you peeps are my pet peeve! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> All you peeps are my pet peeve! [smiley=finger.gif]



A little sensitive, are we? : :


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> All you peeps are my pet peeve! [smiley=finger.gif]


How much did you spend???? [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

This is my pet peeve!
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1204771707


----------



## ljhoward (Dec 20, 2006)

From someone who lurks in the sadows you need to get a life.---LJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> From someone who lurks in the sadows you need to get a life.---LJ


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess I will list a few forum or forum member pet peeves

#1 drunken forum members who call in the middle of the night

#2 drunken forum members who trash my jeep

#3 drunken forum members who throw wakes soaking my boat

#4 drunken forum members who want to wrestle

#5 drunken forum members who get away with everything while I get stopped by the man

#6 forum members who can't carry enough beer in their boat on a camping trip so they put it in mine

#7 forum members who show up at my house and get drunk

JK, its all good times and funny stories. Deerfly has got a great point about the events. They really do make things more fun.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> I guess I will list a few forum or forum member pet peeves
> 
> #1 drunken forum members who call in the middle of the night
> 
> ...


You could have summed all that up in three words. You just dont like DRUNKEN FORUM MEMBERS!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, um... what did I miss? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

My pet peeve:

hmmmm....

Drunken forum members hitting on Sophie....and non-drunken members also...

Especially SCURTIS!!!!!!! [smiley=watching-you.gif]

;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought this was a family forum?n Who is gettin drunk? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

>



Leave it to Jan.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> ok, um... what did I miss? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


 a social experiment with a predictable outcome.  

Threads like this prove unequivocally that Jerry Springer will retire a very rich man.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

hit the nail on the head with my cartoon then huh? ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> hit the nail on the head with my cartoon then huh? ;D


yup, seems this concept has drawn considerable attention in other forms of media already.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Seriously though, Niles appears to be very short. Like 5'4". No way I could be him. Can I be someone else?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> Seriously though, Niles appears to be very short. Like 5'4". No way I could be him. Can I be someone else?



You can be what ever you want[smiley=1-whoops1.gif] wrong forum ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> My pet peeve:
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> ...


Does this mean you rather they hit on  .................. oh, never mind. : : :


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*



> I guess I will list a few forum or forum member pet peeves
> 
> #1 drunken forum members who call in the middle of the night
> 
> ...


You don't like Curtiss???


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I guess I will list a few forum or forum member pet peeves
> >
> > #1 drunken forum members who call in the middle of the night
> >
> ...


I guess maybe I haven't been to enough events, I coulda swore most of that was targeted at IBGG et al :-?

#6 might have me smeared a bit though. Rest assured the larger portion of beer as well as the imported brand was with me in my hi-sider.  Leaving Tom with the domestic (read alcoholic favorite) back-up beer was a risk I was willing to take in order to gain .25% in forward speed in my rig.

I have no idea where Tom lives so #7 might be Curtiss. :-/


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

nope, 3 applies to me, cept i wasnt drunk yet.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I think #1 and #2 might pretaint to me but im not sure?! I may have been drinking that month!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: fishing forum  - pet peeves*

True story. I am at the shop laying up some carbon. It was 1:30 AM. My phone rang. It was Rob (Inboardgaynoeguy) and Dave and (MyGaynoe)1). They were in Zephyrhill and on the way driving from Zephyrhills to Tampa to come to my shop to talk and drink beer. We were there until 4:30AM. 

That boys is dedication-----to drinking and talking fishing. Yes the parts came out fine.

My phone rings 24x7 usually is it Rob or Dave. 

Joe
Cm


----------

